# precast pull box extension



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I have a 4' x 4' x 4' precast pull box in a area where they plan to raise the grade 2' (single sq hinged door). Do they sell precast expansion rings?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I would think so. I'd call your local pre-cast supplier.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.idahoprecast.com/junction-boxes/
they list a 48" x 48" x 6" extension.....


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Oldcastle precast also has 48" x 48" boxes and list extensions for them. Not sure of the depth.


----------



## RMC4ME (Oct 25, 2017)

gpop said:


> I have a 4' x 4' x 4' precast pull box in a area where they plan to raise the grade 2' (single sq hinged door). Do they sell precast expansion rings?


Could by a like model and trim it with a hot saw.
But I’m sure there is some rule against it.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

He needs a supplier in Florida. I had a similar need several years ago. I just made a form and poured concrete to raise the sides. Weight the cost of concrete mix and you labor vs precast and a back hoe to put in place. That extension probably weighs 400 / 500 pounds.
More than 4 feet is now classified as confined space so do not tell anyone.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

gpop said:


> I have a 4' x 4' x 4' precast pull box in a area where they plan to raise the grade 2' (single sq hinged door). Do they sell precast expansion rings?


We have bought a few Old Castle products. 
All of the suppliers can get them.
I would just cut it down with a street saw. 

https://oldcastleinfrastructure.com..._4-0XX-ID-LAKELAND-Standard-Pullbox_58661.pdf


----------

